# E.C.S.T sumac fork built along (pic heavy) + off cuts mini



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys
It has been a while since I have posted he's what I've got upto...
Well on the last day of this year's East coast slingshot tournament whilst every one was packing up I saw a nice chunky sumac fork I just had to have. 























I filled the void with black resin mixed with some sumac saw dust,















I then decided on a design and wanted to use Lee Silva's Otter attachment so laminated some natural canvas micarta onto the forks for strength with some sumac fork tip overlays with leather spacers after stabilising











































I then laminated u p the palmswells with natural canvas micarta some osage orange and lignum vitae also with leather spacers 






















And here's abit after some shaping...






















The holes drilled into the forks are at an angle to the tips but parallel to the micarta for the Otter style attachment.
Hope you guys like it so far, more to come stay tuned! 
All the best,
Lewis

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Also here is a picture of the rayshot bamboo mini I got off the raffle next to the sumac off cut mini I made in the same design.









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## liftedmike (Nov 1, 2015)

looks great!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lewis! I remember you being excited about harvesting a sumac. Glad you were able to get a good one. Did you do anything to dry the fork out? I'm excited to see you finish it up. It will be a beauty! Thanks for sharing the steps along the way. Take care good friend.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Lewis! I remember you being excited about harvesting a sumac. Glad you were able to get a good one. Did you do anything to dry the fork out? I'm excited to see you finish it up. It will be a beauty! Thanks for sharing the steps along the way. Take care good friend.


Yes I left it to dry for the last couple of months to dry in the workshop and gave it a few blasts in the toaster oven at a very low heat for a few hours just to make sure.
Yeah and you mate hope to see you and the guys next year

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks amazing so far!

Florida Forks


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much, very laborious, I love it.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Outstanding. Really cool to see you do a build along. That sumac is gorgeous!

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

It's beautiful! I love the palmswells, and I can't wait to see more.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Looking very good!* :thumbsup:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice build along can't wait to see how this one turns out. Are you using gorilla glue and epoxy for different parts?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

monkeyboab said:


> Nice build along can't wait to see how this one turns out. Are you using gorilla glue and epoxy for different parts?


On this one I have just used gorilla glue as all the bonded surfaces have a leather spacer inbetween. Which is still alittle flexible

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

thank you for share how to make this one,,,,

can't wait to see the final result,,,,

the result must be awesome....

regards

"A26"


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I had no idea Sumac would yield such exotic wood...lucky find! Your palm filling design is in my humble op superb. This is gonna be one beauty of a slingshot and of course a very comfortable one as well. With that design you could band it up strongly for hunting or lightly for target use or anywhere in between. That bulb of a handle with pinky support intrigues me since I like fat handled slingshots. The laminations are all color conservative too, a classy rich sculpture. Your design will be rendered by some here in the future. Any slingshot is compact, there is no such thing as a super bulky one unless a shuttle craft or star ship...I would much rather the trade off for a little more bulk for a comfortable hand fit than otherwise but that's just my preference and remember I have a touch of finger joint arthritis with which to contend. Your work along photo sequence is much appreciated.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Beauty!


----------



## ShaneO (Oct 14, 2015)

Very nice job and I loved the pictures. I have Sumac on my place in KY if it is the same species but I always thought it was too soft to do anything with. Any idea if the Sumac that grows in the UK is the same as here in the Central East America?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

ShaneO said:


> Very nice job and I loved the pictures. I have Sumac on my place in KY if it is the same species but I always thought it was too soft to do anything with. Any idea if the Sumac that grows in the UK is the same as here in the Central East America?


Hi Shane
I'm in the UK I believe it grows slower in the UK due to the temperature etc and therefore has more growth rings/grain.
Which means it is better for slingshots I would say, just make sure you use a chunky fork and try to miss out the pithy core, in this case it was hollow. That's the soft part the wood is pretty strong

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Really nice!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool thanks for the nice pics
Cheers


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Little bit more done today 
It's now ready for the laborious sanding process up to 12000 grit


























































Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Unique! Can't wait to see it finished and ready to shoot.

Florida Forks


----------



## ShaneO (Oct 14, 2015)

LOVE it!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I´ll say it again, this is top notch designing and execution. An inspiration.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice work progress slideshow so far, waiting oiling phase


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

All finished up today!
Here are the pictures... 
Boiled linseed oil first






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Then it got its seal of approval, the prideproducts LAP logo!








Then bees wax was applied jenerously and time to hang out and dry with his little Bro!









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Finally ready for banding...











































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























Banded up ready for shooting with his Bro!









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneO (Oct 14, 2015)

You know that if you wanted to send that to the US I would shoot it for you. Heck, because it is too far to drive I would even pay shipping.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That came out FANTASTIC!

Florida Forks


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, been shooting it for abit during in the breaks in the weather, has a great feel to it and the attachment works great!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Gorgeous! I like everything about it.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice! I like em' a little bigger on the bottom!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

A precious jewel!!!! Congratulations


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Really nicely done. I love all the layers through the swell. Top marks, sir.


----------



## AUYIJKJU (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the steps along the way. Take care good frien

http://www.casesam.co.uk/category-galaxy-s6-case-cover-15.html
http://www.casesam.co.uk/category-galaxy-s6-edge-case-cover-10.html
http://www.casesam.co.uk/category-galaxy-j5-case-cover-33.html


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

This is a gorgeous piece! Thank you for sharing the build along pics! Beautifully done. Just beautiful.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

After seeing this build along,I'm about to put my boots on & hit the woods in search of some forks. Thanks for the pics...


----------

